# Changing virtual memory settings to boot PC faster



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

I am having it where my PC is booting up quite slow. I looked on my virtual memory, and the Recommended is supposedly not to be so much less than the Currently allocated. The readings for the virtual memory on my PC are "Recommended: 1913MB, Currently allocated: 8192MB". What custom sizes would you recommend me to put down?

Many thanks.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

How much physical RAM you have?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You would want to check your start up items and disable them to see if it helps.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

Couriant said:


> You would want to check your start up items and disable them to see if it helps.


I have already disable some ones that don't need to run on the boot. Thank you. 👍


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> How much physical RAM you have?


It's 8GB.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Set Initial size to: 16384
Set Maximum size to: 24576

This is recommended setting for 8GB RAM, however it may not solve your boot up time.

For faster boot up, make sure Windows is installed on SSD instead of HDD, that should give you at least +300% faster boot up.
Second reason for slow boot up is stale OS, fresh installed Windows boots up much faster.

Otherwise:
Get rid of bloatware, unneeded programs, 3rd party antiviruses etc.., less programs means faster system.
do complete disk cleanup with cleanmgr
run SFC and DISM to fix possible problems.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We know nothing about your PC, other than it's booting very slow and has 8 GB of RAM, so please do the following in it:

Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your PC will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

flavallee said:


> We know nothing about your PC, other than it's booting very slow and has 8 GB of RAM, so please do the following in it:
> 
> Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
> After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
> ...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20191102193548.000000+060
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (180 GB Free);
Motherboard: Sony Corporation VAIO, ver N/A, s/n N/A
System: Insyde Corp., ver Sony - 20130313, s/n 27545167-5000963
Antivirus: Norton 360, Enabled and Updated


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Sonicstefan1991 said:


> I have already disable some ones that don't need to run on the boot. Thank you. 👍


I'm not so sure about that since page file is 8GB allocated, please download autoruns and run *autoruns.exe* as Administrator:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns

Click on* File -> Save*
Then share saved file here


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Set Initial size to: 16384
> Set Maximum size to: 24576
> 
> This is recommended setting for 8GB RAM, however it may not solve your boot up time.
> ...





zebanovich said:


> Set Initial size to: 16384
> Set Maximum size to: 24576
> 
> This is recommended setting for 8GB RAM, however it may not solve your boot up time.
> ...


I know my PC uses HDD, but I do not know where I can check if my Windows installed on the SSD, or if I have an SSD to begin with.
I have recently updated to the latest version of Windows 10.

Will cleanmgr get rid of ALL my data?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20191102193548.000000+060
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
> Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
> Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M
> ...


Taking a quick glance at your log, I can see a few reasons why your Sony (unknown model name and model number) is booting very slow and probably has the speed and performance of a turtle.

Its 930 GB capacity hard drive is about *80%* full.
That equates to a lot of installed third-party apps and a lot of running processes.

Instead of using Windows 10's built-in antivirus app, it's using a third-party antivirus app: *Norton 360*.
Windows 10 can have issues when using a third-party antivirus app, so it's recommended to stick with its built-in one: *Windows Security*

It has a weak Intel dual core processor.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just an observation. Norton is available for free download from my motherboard support page. I will not use norton even IF it is free.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

flavallee said:


> Taking a quick glance at your log, I can see a few reasons why your Sony laptop (unknown model name and model number) is booting very slow and probably has the speed and performance of a turtle.
> 
> Its 930 GB capacity hard drive is about *80%* full.
> That equates to a lot of installed third-party apps and a lot of running processes.
> ...


My computer is a desktop. And the model is SVL2412M1E/B.

Right, I would have to make use of Norton 360, then possibly move to Windows Defender and Advanced Security, if it is as good as Norton 360.

And I know I would need to lose some of my files, or to put them in a portable hard drive.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Just an observation. Norton is available for free download from my motherboard support page. I will not use norton even IF it is free.


Right. The version I am using is the paid version, and it finished in October.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> I'm not so sure about that since page file is 8GB allocated, please download autoruns and run *autoruns.exe* as Administrator:
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns
> 
> Click on* File -> Save*
> Then share saved file here


I cannot attach it here because it doesn't accept .arn files on here.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Sonicstefan1991 said:


> I know my PC uses HDD, but I do not know where I can check if my Windows installed on the SSD, or if I have an SSD to begin with.
> I have recently updated to the latest version of Windows 10.
> 
> Will cleanmgr get rid of ALL my data?


Your PC most likely does not have SSD, which means much slower system.
Updating PC via upgrade will not make it faster, it can only introduce new problems.
cleanmgr will only get rid of temporary files, windows update backup files and similar, not your personal files.
Purpose of cleanmgr is to free disk of junk data and make more available space.
You should run it both as Administrator and for each Windows user on your PC.



> I cannot attach it here because it doesn't accept .arn files on here.


zip it first, and attach zip file.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's not something that most people are willing or able to do, but switching from a hard disk drive(HDD) to a solid state drive(SSD) and then doing a clean re-install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit will breathe new life in your PC and make it noticeably faster and snappier. 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I completely agree with *zebanovich*'s post # 6 (and his other posts) except for the part about virtual memory.

Before suggesting any value other than zero for virtual memory I'd want to know how much you typically use. With 8 GB physical RAM you have to be doing some memory intensive stuff to use any virtual memory at all. Especially at startup. When you boot, before you give any commands, you already fill up all 8 GB and overflow into virtual? By how much?

And, what is the most virtual memory you've observed using?


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Your PC most likely does not have SSD, which means much slower system.
> Updating PC via upgrade will not make it faster, it can only introduce new problems.
> cleanmgr will only get rid of temporary files, windows update backup files and similar, not your personal files.
> Purpose of cleanmgr is to free disk of junk data and make more available space.
> ...


I thought is already a zip file. I need some help how I need to do this


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

TerryNet said:


> I completely agree with *zebanovich*'s post # 6 (and his other posts) except for the part about virtual memory.
> 
> Before suggesting any value other than zero for virtual memory I'd want to know how much you typically use. With 8 GB physical RAM you have to be doing some memory intensive stuff to use any virtual memory at all. Especially at startup. When you boot, before you give any commands, you already fill up all 8 GB and overflow into virtual? By how much?
> 
> And, what is the most virtual memory you've observed using?


To answer your questions, I'm afraid I do not know.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028088/windows-zip-and-unzip-files


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028088/windows-zip-and-unzip-files


Here you go. I hope it works.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

flavallee said:


> It's not something that most people are willing or able to do, but switching from a hard disk drive(HDD) to a solid state drive(SSD) and then doing a clean re-install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit will breathe new life in your PC and make it noticeably faster and snappier.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


Do you need to buy an SSD? How do I know if I have one or not? And do I need to move my files into a portable hard drive before I do a clean re-install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't know what you zipped but this is not the output of autoruns.exe run as Administrator, File->Save which must have *.arn extension.

Anyway feel free to experiment with it, and see what can be turned off, just make sure not to disable items you don't understand.

In any case the best answer here was given by flavilee:


flavallee said:


> Its 930 GB capacity hard drive is about *80%* full.
> That equates to a lot of installed third-party apps and a lot of running processes.


That answers your question to the core.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> I don't know what you zipped but this is not the output of autoruns.exe run as Administrator, File->Save which must have *.arn extension.
> 
> Anyway feel free to experiment with it, and see what can be turned off, just make sure not to disable items you don't understand.
> 
> ...


Okay. I shall hope this will work this time.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Sonicstefan1991 said:


> Right. The version I am using is the paid version, and it finished in October.


It is the same version and IMO nothing but a problem waiting to occur.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> It is the same version and IMO nothing but a problem waiting to occur.


Sorry, I meant to put that it finishes in October, not finished in October. Typing error.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is a list of startup programs I would uninstall (or at least disable startup) if this would be my PC:
1. ALL iTunes and Apple programs
2. Dropbox
3. FoneDog Toolkit
4. Adobe reader Sync.
5. Userfeel
6. vidnotifier
7. Flexnet serivces and programs

A list of programs that should be disabled at startup only:
1. steam
2. OneDrive
3. MS Office
4. Nero burning software

This is a list of programs that should be removed (uninstalled):
1. Intel Driver & Support Assistant
2. Norton Antivirus and all related programs
3. Manufacturer bloatware programs (VAIO Gate, StartExecuteProxy, VSNSerivice etc...)

This is a list of programs that is not needed for everyday use, since it's built into windows in one way or another
1. Adobe acrobat and all related adobe programs

The file shows several invalid startup entries that are supposed to be run at startup but are missing on system which could be the reason for unresponsive and slow startup.

This also means system has undergone many program uninstallations which means less clean system.

This list is only limited to startup items, by using process explorer this list would likely be at least 3 times larger.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Here is a list of startup programs I would uninstall (or at least disable startup) if this would be my PC:
> 1. ALL iTunes and Apple programs
> 2. Dropbox
> 3. FoneDog Toolkit
> ...


Okay, I did uninstall Intel Driver & Support Assistant. I don't know how I got that in the first place. And I will also uninstall Dropbox and Adobe Acrobat.
How do I use process explorer?

Many thanks for all your help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

Same as with previous program there is File -> Save
Unlike autoruns, this one in your case is used to determine which programs have the potential to slow down computer after it booted up. (ex. while using it)

*EDIT:*
Must run as Administrator for the result to be meaningful


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer
> 
> Same as with previous program there is File -> Save
> Unlike autoruns, this one in your case is used to determine which programs have the potential to slow down computer after it booted up. (ex. while using it)
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

How to run executable as Administrator:


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> How to run executable as Administrator:


Hopefully this will work.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

It looks fine, except you didn't follow my suggestions to get rid of bloatware which is consuming precious computer resources which slows down your PC.

Firefox, chrome norton seem to be most memory expensive.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> It looks fine, except you didn't follow my suggestions to get rid of bloatware which is consuming precious computer resources which slows down your PC.
> 
> Firefox, chrome norton seem to be most memory expensive.


Right, okay. I will finish with Norton when my membership finishes in October.
And I honestly thought they were something that were supposed to be there, including VAIO Gate, some I haven't heard of.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Sonicstefan1991 said:


> I honestly thought they were something that were supposed to be there


It opposite, this software is unwanted trash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bloat#Bloatware



> I will finish with Norton when my membership finishes in October.


You gain nothing by keeping it, same services you pay and get from norton are free and already built into Windows, times have changed.

Try to keep just one browser active, and have as little as possible browser tabs open.

Once system is bloated it's hard to restore it to it's previous glory when it was fresh installed, this is something you will learn in time, next time you reinstall Windows, be careful what you install, each new program makes your PC slower and more unstable.

It is of course possible to have many programs installed but there are rules which need to be followed to keep system fast and in good shape for longer time.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Norton can be difficult to completely remove. There is a tool on the norton site for just this task;
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v60392881


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> It opposite, this software is unwanted trash
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bloat#Bloatware
> 
> You gain nothing by keeping it, same services you pay and get from norton are free and already built into Windows, times have changed.
> ...


No problem. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Norton can be difficult to completely remove. There is a tool on the norton site for just this task;
> https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v60392881


Thank you.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> It opposite, this software is unwanted trash
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bloat#Bloatware
> 
> You gain nothing by keeping it, same services you pay and get from norton are free and already built into Windows, times have changed.
> ...


I can't uninstall Vaio Gate because it says "The current OS version could not support Vaio Gate. Installation is stopped."


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Sonicstefan1991 said:


> I can't uninstall Vaio Gate because it says "The current OS version could not support Vaio Gate. Installation is stopped."


Now you see why this kind of software is called "trash"

You will need to investigate where is this program installed, what services are associated with it, what registry entries are related to it, what file system items belong to this program etc.., and remove it manually.

I think you're probably safer to just leave it if you don't know to do remove it manually.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Now you see why this kind of software is called "trash"
> 
> You will need to investigate where is this program installed, what services are associated with it, what registry entries are related to it, what file system items belong to this program etc.., and remove it manually.
> 
> I think you're probably safer to just leave it if you don't know to do remove it manually.


I think I have found it. It's on "C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Gate\VAIO Gate.exe".


----------

